# 2nd fatty I copied off of Lownslow w/pics



## harrisonhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I smoked my 2nd fatty yesterday.  This one was pretty much a copy off of Lownslows masterpiece.

I tell ya this taste great


----------



## ck311 (Jul 14, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome q-view.  I can reach out and grab one.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks good. Have any sliced pics to share?


----------



## harrisonhunter (Jul 15, 2008)

Sorry all


----------



## lownslow (Jul 15, 2008)

Great job!  Very well rolled.  They taste greate don't they 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice looking fattie


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 15, 2008)

Almost too purty to eat... almost. Looks great, good job.


----------



## tybo6 (Jul 16, 2008)

Props to lownslow
               My first fatty was inspired by this very same thing from lownslow........not enough props can go to low for this one......glad it turned out for ya.....I am sure if it turned out like mine( it looks like it turned out great)...it was tremendous....way to go
                  Ty


----------



## fireguy (Jul 16, 2008)

looks great man!!! heck ill even give pts for that great looking fattie


----------

